# برنامج مساحي رائع جدا وسهل ويعمل كل شيء في اعمال المساحه



## mfaris (6 ديسمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 

_ده برنامج __برنامج مساحي رائع جدا وسهل ويعمل كل شيء في اعمال المساحه_وان شاء الله يفيد الجميع
وهو معاه شرح كامل ليه.​ 
http://www.6ybh-upload.com/users/mfaris/1426/SURVEY​


----------



## عزمي حماد (6 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا​


----------



## hosh123 (6 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (7 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك
 وجزاك خيرا
​


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (7 ديسمبر 2010)

اخى العزيز واضح ان البرنامج اكثر من رائع
بس نحن بحاجة الى شرح وافى لو امكن
للقوائم التى تم انشائها
مشكووووووووووورعلى هذا المجهود العظيم


----------



## talan77 (7 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## مزن محمود (7 ديسمبر 2010)

الف شكر و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mfaris (7 ديسمبر 2010)

هانى صابر محمد قال:


> اخى العزيز واضح ان البرنامج اكثر من رائع
> بس نحن بحاجة الى شرح وافى لو امكن
> للقوائم التى تم انشائها
> مشكووووووووووورعلى هذا المجهود العظيم


 

اسف يا اخى ولكن مش هاقدر ارفع شرح كامل ليه لانى مش عارف كل حاجه فى البرنامج بس ان شاء الله هاحاول اجمع اللى اعرفه​


----------



## alngar1969 (7 ديسمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## حازم أحمد شيخ يوسف (7 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## روني اوسو (7 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لك


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (7 ديسمبر 2010)

باراك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله خيرا 
ومذيد من المشاركات القيمة


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (7 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي العزيز


----------



## مهندس على المساحى (7 ديسمبر 2010)

افادك الله وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ZEADALHASN (7 ديسمبر 2010)

*كيف التنزيل*

:73::75::60:السلام عليكم يا اخي ابغا انزلو عندي


----------



## mfaris (7 ديسمبر 2010)

ZEADALHASN قال:


> :73::75::60:السلام عليكم يا اخي ابغا انزلو عندي


 

اضغط على الرابط سيقوم بفتح صفحه انترنت بها العديد من الملفات اضغط على اسم الملف الذى تريد تنزيله ستظهر لك صفحه اخرى اضغط على كلمه free download وانتظر انتهاء العد التنازلى ثم اضغط على create download ticket ستظهر صفحه بها الرابط اضغط عليه سيتم التحميل​


----------



## ahmadj5 (7 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي و مشكووور


----------



## احمدعبدالتواب (8 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وجارى التحميل


----------



## محمود غندور (8 ديسمبر 2010)

*الف شكر و جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## survey aly (8 ديسمبر 2010)

الف شكر ارجومنك الشرحضروري


----------



## odwan (8 ديسمبر 2010)

جهد رائع بارك الله فيكم وجعل الجنة داركم وقراركم


----------



## hams alghroob (9 ديسمبر 2010)

*جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## صبحى السيد صبحى (10 ديسمبر 2010)

سلمت يداك وسلمت لنا جميعا


----------



## محمد فرزات (11 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## عمر حسين المهدي (11 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## islam.nazeer (11 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهر (12 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا علي هذا البرنامج .
وان شاء الله نحاول كنا مع بعض ونجتهد في فهم اوامره وللي يعرف حاجه يقوله يذكرها هنا في المنتدي


----------



## الذهب النادر (12 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## حامد شوخة (12 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
هل يوجد شرح برنامج autocad 3d civil design


----------



## علي سليم متولي (12 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mfaris (12 ديسمبر 2010)

حامد شوخة قال:


> السلام عليكم
> هل يوجد شرح برنامج autocad 3d civil design


 

اسف يا اخى معنديش شرح ليه حاليا بس ان شاء الله ادور على شرح وارفعه عن قريب​


----------



## khlio kolo (13 ديسمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا​*


----------



## رمضان إسماعيل (13 ديسمبر 2010)

*مشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور*


----------



## المحقق كونن (14 ديسمبر 2010)

اخي , لك الشكر والتقدير , على المجهود المتميز , واسئل الله ان يجعل كل اعمالك في ميزان حسناتك 
وان يجعل كل من حمل وستفاد لك اجره 
اخوك في الله ( المحقق كونن )


----------



## المهندس رحم (16 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم


----------



## hamdi86_06 (16 ديسمبر 2010)

_مشكوووووووووورررررررر_


----------



## eng_mohamedabdrabo (7 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس : محمود نصر (7 يناير 2011)

( مَا يَلْفِظُ مِنْ قَوْلٍ إِلَّا لَدَيْهِ رَقِيبٌ عَتِيدٌ)


----------



## barghout12 (7 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بسام7 (7 يناير 2011)

شكرااااااااا على المجهود وجارى التحميل


----------



## م / السيد الجبالى (7 يناير 2011)

شكرا على البرنامج بس محتاج الشرح اذا امكن


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (10 يناير 2011)

لم استطع تحميل البرنامج الرجاء اعادة الرفع على الميديافاير اذا كان حجمه كبير و على الفورشيرد اذا كان حجمه لا باس به


----------



## كرم ابراهيم (10 يناير 2011)

مشكور اخي الكريم علي مجهودك الرائع
في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله
بارك الله فيك وفي والديك وفي اولادك 
آمين


----------



## ثعيلي (22 يونيو 2011)

مشكور وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## houssamfansah (22 يونيو 2011)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا​*


----------



## hama990 (22 يونيو 2011)

شكرا لك كان مهما جدا


----------



## علي فؤاد (23 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## raider_1 (23 يونيو 2011)

شكرا 
ربنا يبارك لك


----------



## أبو ماجد (23 يونيو 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## hamdy khedawy (23 يونيو 2011)

مشكور اخى الكريم


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (24 يونيو 2011)

جاري التحميل 
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## falehffb (25 يونيو 2011)

جميل جدا

شكرا


----------



## عاطف مجدي (26 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مشكور يا اخي انا استخدمت البرنامج في تنزيل الداتا هو استقبلها من الجهاز لكن هل البرنامج يستطيع تحويلها الي dxf واسأل عن امكانيات البرنامج وكيفية استخدامه


----------



## ناصر العلى ناصر (27 يونيو 2011)

مشكور الله يجزيك بالخير


----------



## المهندس رحم (27 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## كوردستان (27 يونيو 2011)

*جزاك الله خيراً*​


----------



## ahmed 2009 (27 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------

